# Meet results, kind of.



## SAD (May 7, 2013)

Not going to post any specifics as far as numbers go, for security, but here's a short summary of how the event went.

POB is a certified monster now.  Last time I saw him he was 235 and well built, but after an epic sushi pre-meet-meal on Friday, come Saturday he was knocking on the door of 270 and not the least bit sloppy.  He left some pounds on the stage in the squat and probably the bench as well, so in reality he is stronger than even his highly respectable total would suggest.  We had a great time, as I'm sure we both expected, and even had a surprise visit from the greatest squatter ever.  POB might have even gained a little respect for crossfitters.....

For me, I went bench only and set a PR by over 30 pounds.  It killed me to not lift all three, but I got so much pride and enjoyment out of seeing my "team" that I kinda "coached" smashing PRs left and right, I don't think I could've been much happier with how it all turned out.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2013)

Yeah I saw that pob killed it. Congrats again dude. You're still fat!!  

Sad sorry about your shitty deal. Good shit on the pr.


----------



## airagee23 (May 7, 2013)

Congrats to you guys


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2013)

Had a great time and appreciate the hospitality!


----------



## Jada (May 7, 2013)

Great Job POB and SAD! Once again wish u speedy recovery sad


----------



## JOMO (May 7, 2013)

Thats Awesome! Despite no numbers, Im sure POB did destroyed it. 

And thats determination on you SAD for going bench only. PR to boot!.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 7, 2013)

good stuff fellas,  keep up the hard work.


----------



## DF (May 7, 2013)

Congrats on the PR's all around!  Glad to hear the brothers had a great time.  Damn! POB taking the gamble on sushi the night before.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 7, 2013)

good job bros way to represent


----------



## gymrat827 (May 7, 2013)

POB you join a new cross fit gym....??


----------



## Dtownry (May 7, 2013)

Good work guys.  You have both been (especially POB) instrumental in helping me get to where I am.  Thank you and congratulations.  Job well done.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 8, 2013)

Good show, Bros!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> POB you join a new cross fit gym....??



Fuck no!!!! They don't have gyms first off. Its a box.  I said this to SAD after the meet. As much as I give them shit, they really busted their asses and it was cool to watch.

They also produce some of the finest pieces of ass the world has ever seen.


----------



## Yaya (May 8, 2013)

sounds like you guys had a good time, nice to see members meet and lift, especially at a meet


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Fuck no!!!! They don't have gyms first off. Its a box.  I said this to SAD after the meet. As much as I give them shit, they really busted their asses and it was cool to watch.
> 
> They also produce some of the finest pieces of ass the world has ever seen.



you know why crossfitters work in a box..cause their all pussies bahahaha jk they work hard


----------



## Uphillclimb (May 8, 2013)

Nice work fellas! SAD, I didn't know you were down there too. Congrats on the PR pal.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 8, 2013)

Awesome bros! Congrats on the PR! Glad to have you both here on SI with us. Two solid hard lifting fuckers! Love it! 
Much respect, !SHRUGS!


----------



## AlphaD (May 8, 2013)

That's awesome guys......glad you all ripped it up. Pob, you are a big boy!!  Sad, once again awesome job still showing up, still hitting a PR, when most would have pulled out........You guys are amazing!


----------



## jennerrator (May 8, 2013)

Yaya said:


> sounds like you guys had a good time, nice to see members meet and lift, especially at a meet



yea, if I could get azog to lift at my level, we might be able to lift together...lol


----------

